# New rapid on Deso



## MrBurd (Aug 2, 2021)

Hey all, launching May 19th and have been hearing reports of a new rapid at Steer Ridge that is a bit sketchy. If anybody has some good intel on this it would be much appreciated. 

Cheers!


----------



## athelake (Dec 3, 2014)

FB post on "Utah Rafters" this morning. 

Deso Ranger clarification: “Deso Ranger here… Just got out on Monday running at approximately 4500cfs. The rock fall occurred sometime in the early spring and so far has not caused any issues that we’ve heard of… There is one rock in the line that at higher water could pose a wrap hazard or could be a boat ripper… Would recommend scouting especially as levels rise.”


----------



## Ripper (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

Copied from a Facebook post.









Utah Paddlers And Rafters | Facebook


Welcome to the River Runners For Wilderness Utah Paddlers ans Rafters discussion group. This group was started in November of 2014 and provides whitewater river runners with a forum for the Green and...




www.facebook.com





BE ADVISED - DESO - Potential Rockfall Hazard @ Steer Ridge

Received the following In-Reach messages this morning from a friend with over 100 Deso trips: 

“Deso- new rockfall @ Steer Ridge. Exposed rocks blocking run. Pin/rip haz. Scout advised. We didn't scout. Had a semi clean run. 4-5 moves. Sketchyasf. kayak dude in front of us, scouted and has multiple rips. We gave him repair stuff and beer.” 

I already contacted the BLM river office. Stay frosty.


----------



## Taosgsr (Jul 15, 2017)

Good to know we have a June launch coming up.


----------



## MrBurd (Aug 2, 2021)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like it must be pretty fresh as reports form early April say it wasn't there. I'll for sure be scouting. I like to rip many things, but a boat ain't one of them.


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Huh. Pretty big delta between "Super sketchy 4-5 moves" and "one rock to be careful of."


----------



## panicman (Apr 7, 2005)

just got off. its a super scetchy raft ripper. I would definatly cancel my permit if I new of it.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

Just got off the river last Friday. It was my first Deso trip so I have no baseline, but nothing jumped out as too problematic, or unannounced to me, the rapid is in the guidebook, so at least I was expecting something to pay attention to. River was maybe around 4k on the day we were there (25th) dunno how to interpret flows between gauges. I think this is Steer Ridge, where I caught an eddy behind a little rock midriver at the bottom and took a video of the other two boats in our group a Aire Puma and 16ft Star Outlaw. I don't know how to post video though. Maybe the flow bump hid what is being mentioned? You can see evidence of freshish slide on right side of photo, maybe that darkest boulder is part of that?


----------



## MrBurd (Aug 2, 2021)

panicman said:


> just got off. its a super scetchy raft ripper. I would definatly cancel my permit if I new of it.


Yeah totally canceling. Know anybody that wants it? Ha!


----------



## MrBurd (Aug 2, 2021)

jsheglund said:


> Just got off the river last Friday. It was my first Deso trip so I have no baseline, but nothing jumped out as too problematic, or unannounced to me, the rapid is in the guidebook, so at least I was expecting something to pay attention to. River was maybe around 4k on the day we were there (25th) dunno how to interpret flows between gauges. I think this is Steer Ridge, where I caught an eddy behind a little rock midriver at the bottom and took a video of the other two boats in our group a Aire Puma and 16ft Star Outlaw. I don't know how to post video though. Maybe the flow bump hid what is being mentioned? You can see evidence of freshish slide on right side of photo, maybe that darkest boulder is part of that?
> View attachment 76165
> View attachment 76166


That’s good info. Thanks for posting! Being that it’s new and relatively unknown anything we can get is good info.


----------



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

I just got off. I didn't even notice any change from previous runs. Super straight forward and not sketchy ar all. There was definitely a recent rock fall on the hillside but nothing that was noticeably more difficult at least at 5k.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Possibly my depth perception is way off, but it look's as though a Greyhound Bus with floaties could navigate it easily.


----------



## MrBurd (Aug 2, 2021)

Yeah, didn’t even notice it. It’s a rock. Don’t hit the rock.


----------

